# Post Your Calendar Photos here!!



## roxy culver

OK everyone, this is the thread where I'm taking photos that you would like to enter. Please remember, only one photo per person and you have to have been part of the forum as of today to enter. For this, photoshopping is not a big deal (its not COTM or anything.) So come one come all!!!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok here's my pic!










I finally stole my brother's camera, the background is one of my paintings in the living room. I think it looks very summery!


----------



## LucyPie

Lucy, January baby


----------



## MeanneyFids

here is my entry... using my favourite photo of Dally


----------



## stevechurch2222

*Post Your Calendar Photos Here*

Here is a photo of Snickers sitting on top of his cage.


----------



## roxy culver

> Am i allowed to change my pic if i get a better one? Just realised my big fat hand is in this one =/


Yes you can change it, you can edit your first post with the new pic once you get it.


----------



## meaggiedear

Grey and Ama.


----------



## bjknight93

I'm def voting for Grey and Ama..that is just to cute!

I will have to figure out how to get all my flock to look like they're interacting peacefully for a picture...or I'll have to photoshop to make it look that way. Lol!


----------



## meaggiedear

Haha. I thought about trying to get a group picture then I realized that was stupid to even think I'd manage that with them. Lol


----------



## triinket

Here's Lilo and Stitch. ^.^


----------



## sunnysmom

Okay, now I have to try to get a good pic of Sunny- and you know how hard that is.....


----------



## Anthony

Here is my entry of Helix.


----------



## meaggiedear

sunnysmom said:


> Okay, now I have to try to get a good pic of Sunny- and you know how hard that is.....


It also helps to prove sunny isn't imaginary. 

Can't wait to see what Sarah submits!


----------



## CritterKeeper

Here's my picture of Lionel.


----------



## hysteriauk

here's my pic of a wet zippy


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha i love that pic of Zippy!

I'm thinking i might steal my brother's camera so i can get some decent pics of Smokey lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

I love that pic as well , He is so posing for the camera there lol


----------



## JaimeS

Zoey


----------



## LucyPie

Woah. Does Zoey have blue eyes? *-*


----------



## meaggiedear

LucyPie said:


> Woah. Does Zoey have blue eyes? *-*


Yes. Lol. It's very pretty. . 

I had to go back through your pictures and look for that photo, Jaime. I didnt remember it!


----------



## JaimeS

Lol! Did you find it? I was doing eye photos for Casey's painting. 

Sorry, OT, I know!


----------



## ZainShahid

Aster


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok that was definitely the last pic of Smokey i'm submitting now lol, no more changes!


----------



## budgieandtiel

lol took me a while to decide so I had to have a friend pick, but here you go. 
EDIT: I had second thoughts.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Such cute birdies on here!


----------



## JessieBlanket

Kuno. <3


----------



## nkeith2

Here is my all time favorite picture of my baby boy Skylar:









<333


----------



## sunnysmom

meaggiedear said:


> It also helps to prove sunny isn't imaginary.
> 
> Can't wait to see what Sarah submits!


HaHa! I just saw this. I'll work on some pics. And the ribbit video.


----------



## bjknight93

sunnysmom said:


> HaHa! I just saw this. I'll work on some pics. And the ribbit video.


Darn! When I saw your username I thought you had posted a picture!


----------



## meaggiedear

JessieBlanket said:


> Kuno. <3


I love Kuno.


----------



## meaggiedear

nkeith2 said:


> Here is my all time favorite picture of my baby boy Skylar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <333


He is adorable.


----------



## Renae

Skylar looks so much like my Squirt.

Can't decide so just going to go with this photo of Bio, I love it.


----------



## vampiric_conure

Some gorgeous images coming out in this thread! I need to take some pix of Jitterbug now that she's home  She's not so skittish about cameras as Bluestreak is, heeheee


----------



## moonchild

Solace, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen. Aaaaaaah.


----------



## budgieandtiel

I keep coming back to this thread to look at that picture. 
LOL I just complained to my mom about how Shiraarat isn't cute at all and she shot me a _look_. This is the same mother who threatened to kick us all out of the house if we brought another bird home.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Great pics everyone!


----------



## JaimeS

Gorgeous Cupid! I love it!


----------



## sunnysmom

I love eveyones' pics! Here is Sunny.


----------



## roxy culver

YAY!!! A Sunny picture!


----------



## Annie

Okay, finally I made myself sit down and just submit a photo just in the nick of time... There are so many to choose from, I was having a hard time choosing one (sounds familiar eh? ) so I kept narrowing them down and finally I decided to go with the one that I feel is good for a calendar. Sunny doesn't play in her playgym too often despite the glorious set-up as you can see,  but the few times when she did, I took the opportunity to quickly snap a few photos. She looks so happy in this one, so absorbed in her playing, and the surrounding toys really give this photo a nice splash of colours so in the end I opted for this as opposed to a close-up. 

<a href="http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k524/AnnieandSunny/Sunny%20and%20Her%20Toys/?action=view&current=DSCN9543.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k524/AnnieandSunny/Sunny%20and%20Her%20Toys/DSCN9543.jpg" border="0" alt="Playgym10"></a>


----------



## bjknight93

Here is my entry.


----------



## JaimeS

I love it! Kirk is a doll!


----------



## JaimeS

sunnysmom said:


> I love eveyones' pics! Here is Sunny.


He DOES exist. And he is gorgeous. Very nice picture!


----------



## enigma731

Still one of my all-time favs:


----------



## moonchild

Okay, I figured I should submit this photo even though the quality is not the greatest -- it's just too cute!


----------



## bjknight93

Well I already see our October winner!  Roo is adorable!

Notice how Kirk's beak is open slightly. He does NOT agree with the camera. I think he was getting ready to hiss.

And Sunny is adorable. I feel like I've never seen him before.


----------



## Annie

bjknight93 said:


> And Sunny is adorable. I feel like I've never seen him before.


At first I assumed you were talking about MY Sunny  but since you said "him" I 
realize I can't even pretend you mean my Sunny! :lol:


----------



## tweety2012

my entry 
Lorenzo,angel and paisley


----------



## bjknight93

Annie said:


> At first I assumed you were talking about MY Sunny  but since you said "him" I
> realize I can't even pretend you mean my Sunny! :lol:


Well I don't feel like I've seen any of the Sunnies! But mainly sunnysmom's Sunny.


----------



## aliasalie

Casper and Alex










my favourite picture of my boys ever <3


----------



## Clair

Grigio singing.


----------



## nikol witch

My Snowy


----------



## SunnyandChickie

My adorable Sunny!


----------



## clawnz

Angel in flight is one of the best I have of a single bird. Or group photo a non clipped photo of the Flock as per my siggy.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok i finally found a picture i'm totally happy with, so definitely no more changes lol. Its the first pic in the thread.


----------



## roxy culver

OK guys I'm going to put the poll together this weekend and we will start the voting this Monday! Good Luck everyone!


----------

